# FritzCard 2 Einwahlprobleme



## eLorFiN (6. Dezember 2003)

Abend, allerseits.
Ich wende mich mit folgendem Problem an euch:

Heute habe ich SuSE 9 installiert, habe alle Module backupmäßig verfügbar, nur heißt es auf der AVM Webseite, dass ab SuSE 9 die CAPI Module für die FritzCard dabei sind, das sind sie auch.
Also installiere ich den CAPI-Teiber und schaue, was der mir zu sagen hat:
Keine DSL Controller erkannt.

Wenn ich im YAST nach den ISDN-Controllern suche, findet er die Karte und bietet mir(nach der ISDN-Konfiguration) an, DSL über CAPI zu installieren.

Okay, wieder zurück bei der DSL-Geräteerkennung, hier findet er tatsächlich meine FritzCard, fordert mich auf, einen Provider und den üblichen Kram(Username...) einzugeben. AOL (pfui) ist nicht in der Liste aufgeführt, also installiere ich einen neuen ISP namens AOL, alles eingestellt, nur wunder ich mich, dass ich keine Einwahlnummer eingeben muss, wie sonst immer.

KInternet sagt mir dann, dass ich die Kabel prüfen soll und der AVM ADSLWatch sagt mir: "No CAPI installed".

Ich bin total verzweifelt, weil ich windows nur noch auf Sparflamme laufen habe, das heißt, hier ist nur alles, was auf linux NICHT geht und nicht ersetzbar ist.
Ich wäre über jeden Ratschlag dankbar 

Grüße, Robert


----------



## eLorFiN (6. Dezember 2003)

Leute, vergesst es, hier bin ich, SuSE ist unter meiner Gewalt (grinzZ)

Das problem war recht simpel: ich habe entgegen der Anweisung von AVM doch den 8.2 Treiber geladen und mich nicht auf den 9.0-er HAus-Treiber von SuSE verlassen, klappt alles


----------

